# New pony points his bum at me...



## TwiggyL (19 January 2018)

Just got my new pony home on Tuesday. Got a few problems...

When I tried him (saw him 3 times before deciding to buy) he was good as gold, a really safe boy. He is 18, but still has some go in him though he is unfit due to lack of rider recently.

Since I got him home, he has been a bit quirky. He has bad manners, he swings around a lot and points his bum at you when hes tied up and in his stable, and moves and pulls his head a lot. No matter where you go, he will move to point his bum at you. As a novice, this is disconcerting as Im worried he will kick, though doesnt seem like he will. I asked the person I bought him from who says its because he wants his bum scratched, but I think its just bad manners. He also swings round to point his bum at the horses in the stables near where hes tied. 

Its also been very difficult to get hold of his head, he will swing around and try to avoid you putting his head collar on, swings his head up when you go to give him a rub on the nose.

Ive walked him in traffic, good as gold, also walked him round the ménage, perfect there too.

Worried this will be a pony whose bad habits are too ingrained in him for a novice first time owner to rectify...


----------



## WandaMare (19 January 2018)

Its just all new to him. Its very unsettling for ponies when they move to a new home, they nearly all display some kind of defensive behaviour over the first few weeks. I would ask someone more experienced to help you with both these issues, perhaps book an instructor for 30 mins, just to up your confidence and decide the safest ways to handle him. Then carry on as you were doing, spending time with him and helping him to feel secure in his new home. It can take a few months for a horse to settle in a new place.


----------



## Darbs (19 January 2018)

We had a new pony who had only had 3 homes in 13 years, so the change was a big move for him. We knew he was as good as gold, the previous owners had young children and they crawled all over him.

When we got him to our place he kicked out at a friend of our who cornered him with a wormer, and he kicked out at my daughter who suprised him when he was eating in the field, he also turned his bum towards us regularly. But as WandaMare says above, he was just unsettled, it was all a big deal with new owners, a new home and new field companions. We have had him 4 months now and he's settled down really well, no further issues. He is back to the pony we saw being crawled over by the previous families kids.

Interestingly we found he also doesn't like to be shouted at. We have to be firm and clear with him, he responds to controlled commands not shouting and flapping!

As he has settled in I have spent a lot of time making sure I fuss him around his rump, under his belly and around his back legs. I want to make all of that is normal so that its not my daughter who gets a kick.


----------



## TwiggyL (19 January 2018)

I&#8217;m making sure I make myself known without being &#8216;scary&#8217;, and am touching him everywhere, he was fine having his feet picked up yesterday and nearly fell asleep when I brushed his mane. Fine having his rugs put on too. 
Hopefully he will settle soon as a fidgety pony is quite nerve wracking for a novice (or me at least!) and I don&#8217;t want to be nervous around him, though it&#8217;s natural to be at first ...


----------



## LaurenBay (19 January 2018)

Please nip this behavior in bud immediately. Otherwise you could have a very dangerous pony on your hands if he decides to follow through and kick out.

Are you on a livery yard with experienced people/Yard manager that can lend a hand? If not then look for an instructor and ask them to help you and show you how to handle him. He is new to you as you are to him. He is likely to be testing the boundaries to see what he can and can't get away with. So best to nip this in the bud and start your partnership of strong.

Whilst new Horses do get anxious in new homes until they settle, this is just plain rude behavior that I wouldn't accept (especially from an older Horse!)


----------



## Sparemare (19 January 2018)

All good advice from those who have commented on your thread.  I would say get help, and handle him in a workmanlike manner.  Don&#8217;t be trying to be his friend or bond with him. That will come later.


----------



## Orangehorse (19 January 2018)

Sounds like he might be nervous of you, the new yard, the whole situation, especially if you are giving off nervous vibes too.  

Good advice above, especially the advice to treat him in a "workmanlike" attitude, be firm but fair and show him that "this" is how ponies to behave,  like you are a new teacher who expects the pupils to behave and take note of what is said.


----------



## TwiggyL (20 January 2018)

Since I posted this he has massively chilled out and is nowhere near as fidgety and is fine with his head being touched. He was probably stressed and nervous, and I&#8217;ve got less nervous too. Trimmed his tail today and gave his bum a scratch, couldn&#8217;t have stood any more still! Progress!


----------



## Sparemare (21 January 2018)

There you go!  The more confident you get the better he will respond.  Well done.


----------



## claret09 (21 January 2018)

well done


----------



## Tabs (28 January 2018)

I know exactly how you feel!   I got horse 8 days ago for my daughter and he presented problems as soon as i brought him home.   My daughter became very upset a couple of times because of his spooking and nervousness but being an old hand and (semi)confident handler, i was able to work with the horse everyday and helped to desensitise him to his new busy, noisy surroundings.   She also has an amazing instructor who helped choose the horse, and so I know the horse is a gud'un.  The settling in period can be fractious and daunting to any horse and they need time to adjust.  
He hardly slept the first  3 nights as his stable showed signs of him box walking and he bolting down the road on one occasion.  But, with patience and experience both horse and rider are showing great signs of gaining a good respectful bond.  

I showed my daughter some self belief videos and talked to her, building confidence in herself.  The horse is young and, as like in a pack like situation is looking for guidance from a trustworthy, alpha source.  Im trying to teach her that through respect and determination, this is the role she must provide.  But I couldn't do it also without help, so consider getting some, it will be worth it in the end.

Its gone great today, but tomorrow may be a clean disaster, but everyday is a step forward and a learning experience. move forward and be determined and focused.  You will get there.  And Good Luck!!


----------

